

Why I use Vim - PascalPrecht
http://pascalprecht.github.io/2014/03/18/why-i-use-vim/
I had a lot of discussions with my colleagues recently because they can&#x27;t believe I use Vim for almost everything. This post is about why I do so.
======
drj42
Actually... The image at the end reads "One does not simply... reimplement
vim"

FWIW evil-mode for emacs has done just that, and IMHO, in most cases, actually
is a better vim that vim itself. Its not just a shallow subset of a few vim
keyboard shortcuts, but pretty much a complete reimplementation of vim, in
elisp.

It rocks

~~~
PascalPrecht
Hey! Very interesting! I haven't used emacs yet, so I didn't know about that
evil-mode. :)

I'll check it out but I doubt that it's a complete reimplementation.

However, glad you like emacs though :)

------
vernie
I have trouble imagining a person who would care what text editor you use and
would then be surprised to hear that you use Vim or Emacs.

~~~
PascalPrecht
Well it's actually more about that their suprised i'm using a text editor
instead of an IDE at all.

